
Best Mechanical Keyboard for Newbie - avrmav
Hi, I want to give a try to mechanical keyboards, I am not sure if it will fit me in the future but wanna give it a try so I am looking for a 75%-keyboard under 150$. At work I mainly use Vim or VS code with Vim bindings (if that matters in any sense). Any recommendation?
======
JonesDE
[https://www.taekeyboards.com/single-post/REVIEW-QISAN-
MAGICF...](https://www.taekeyboards.com/single-post/REVIEW-QISAN-
MAGICFORCE-68-MECHANICAL-KEYBOARD)

and there are more good suggestions on that website.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
Seconded, but you'll have to solder swap FN and ALT. Above all, don't spend
more than $50 on a keyboard, ffs.

------
kmeda
Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro S PBT

